# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  μ/ς εξοδου el84 σε 6p3s-e (6l6) συμβατότητα

## betacord85

καλησπερα σας αγαπητοι μου φιλοι!θελω να δοκιμασω τον μ/ς του γιατρα που τον ειχα παρει για την el84 στην 6p3s-e που εχει περιπου τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα με την 6l6, ειναι 5 kω σε 8 ω...ανοδικη 250 και πλεγμα 250...θα ταιριαξει?φωτογραφία0576.jpg

----------


## leosedf

ΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ θέλεις να κάνεις?
Σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει αυτό?

----------


## betacord85

κωνσταντινε ειναι για single ended ενισχυτη...αν θες αλλαξε του κατηγορια...βασικα θα το λεγαμε μετατροπη η δοκιμη αφου αντι σττην θεση της el84 θα βαλω την 6p3s-e δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δουλεψει σωτα...

----------


## leosedf

Αααααα... Ε πέστο βρε μάστορα δεν μπορώ να βρω που πάει  :Lol:

----------


## Costis Ni

Δε θα ταιριάξει, γιατί το διάκενο είναι για τα 35-40 μιλιαμπέρ της el84 και θα μπουκώσει ο μετασχηματιστής με τα 80 της 6p3s-Ε (προβλημα στα μπάσα).
Επίσης το τύλιγμα του πρωτέυοντος  είναι για τα 35-40 μιλιαμπέρ της el84 και οχι για  τα 80 της 6p3s-Ε.
Μπορέις βέβαι να δοκιμάσεις, κι αν δε ζεσταίνεται πολύ ίσως αντέξει.

----------

